# OZ besseae regular and flavum



## theorchidzone (Dec 11, 2013)

Some of our better besseae in 2013


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2013)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## cattmad (Dec 11, 2013)

just stunning


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2013)

Bam!! 
You win!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 11, 2013)

Do you mind sharing the parentage?
Or the clonal names?


----------



## John M (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice to see you posting here....welcome! Those are two very fine flowers! Wow!


----------



## theorchidzone (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't yet have clonal names.
We have not bred onward, but will shortly.
Flavum is: Z7537: "Golden Heritage" X "Citron"
Grex, will check on the red.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool:BOTH ARE .... :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## silence882 (Dec 11, 2013)

Absolutely incredible!

Any chance you guys will be selling flasks of your besseae breeding lines? Or any other breeding lines for that matter?

--Stephen


----------



## theorchidzone (Dec 11, 2013)

We don't have besseae in flask at the moment.
As an aside, the newest besseae advance flower quality, but they are also more vigorous and easier to grow.
What else are you looking for in flask?
e-mail at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## theorchidzone (Dec 11, 2013)

Also see Facebook. Thanks
https://www.facebook.com/theorchidzone


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow! What a winner 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG!!.! That red besseae looks like the Fritz Schomberg x besseae tht Robert posted. Thos petals are crazy. I cant stop looking at it. That is truly amazing.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 12, 2013)

both are great


----------



## eteson (Dec 12, 2013)

I´ve never seen before anything like that.

Are 2N or 4N plants?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2013)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't know if the pics are very good or flowers are very nice, but i think both of them are not just very nice but definitely AWARDABLE quality ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theorchidzone (Dec 12, 2013)

It's not the pictures. The red one can be spotted "across a crowded greenhouse"
Don't know if they are 4n.
We are eager to breed on from these.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 12, 2013)

Am I the only one thinking that the flavum looks yummy?

Both are gorgeous. :smitten:


----------



## silence882 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been wanting to get flasks of besseae from OZ for a long time. If you ever decide to sell them, please let us know!




theorchidzone said:


> We don't have besseae in flask at the moment.
> As an aside, the newest besseae advance flower quality, but they are also more vigorous and easier to grow.
> What else are you looking for in flask?
> e-mail at [email protected]
> Thanks


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2013)

Are either of these for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorandiWine (Dec 14, 2013)

already asked....no


----------

